# Milk stream is too small



## HarmonikLi (Mar 30, 2017)

This website already had all the questions I needed to know answered since I got them last year. Except this one:

Two of the does just gave birth for the first time in their life. For the last two weeks I have been going out there twice a day and trying to milk. They have a lot of milk in there and the stream doesn't improve as they release their udder muscle. If I can do it three times a day I will get a few cups worth each time they are on the stand but it takes way longer than average and the extended time is hard on their nipple. Their milk stream is pin-sized. 

I really wanted to get our Nigerian Dwarves but my wife told me she didn't want anything to do with milking from the beginning, so I need some help brainstorming. My first option is one of those plugs/dilators that you use to make the hole bigger in between milkings. I'm not too worried about mastitis but more about the time (and pain for goat) it will require to really make a difference in a teat this small. Second option, buy a milker. I'm looking at a NuPulse. The Perry's are nice but I think I might just wait for an upgrade to get a Perry. There's also the cheaper, pulsating ones. Third option, gain massage therapist hands.

Is there any other recommendations? Brands of milkers? Experience with plugs?
Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milkers can be hard on teats with small orifices so you need to be very careful with pressure. The dilators will help a little but not to the point you are looking for. Unfortunately that is usually a genetic trait so you may want to keep that in mind for subsequent offspring.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup. What Karen said. Orifice size is a genetic trait. :-( Maybe you could sell her as a pet and start over. Another BIG deal with Nigerians is teat size. My girls have nice sized teats, but I farm sat for a lady whose girls had tic-tac teats. I couldn't believe she was actually milking those does. Ugh! Can you say sore hands? (Make that sore-fingers!)


----------



## HarmonikLi (Mar 30, 2017)

I didn't want to get attached but here I am. Maybe I will try and sell them. What a let down! Their babies are my little buddies around the house and field and the moms birthed only girls, which was cool.

They have good sized teats just those openings. My hands are numb sometimes.

Hmmm, still thought there would be a better outcome. 

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you think the stream has anything to do with the technique? Have you milked before with success and good flow?


----------



## HarmonikLi (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes, I have milked before but never this small. It could be technique but I think it's the stream. I'll keep working on it with my hands or sell them. Maybe my sister will let me use her old pump :shocked:


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Until you make a decision or get to borrow your sisters milker technique is the only thing you have to work with. You tube may have some video's with different techniques.

I am first time milker. I'm milking a Tog. She is fine, utter big, teat size good BUT if I place my hand in the wrong spot or put pressure wrong it changes the stream. Also my goat will see something or start looking for her baby (get nervous) and hold back occasionally. I am a massage therapist so I have paid attention to my hands and the feel of the utter and tried to visualize the shaft of the nipple and the area of the mammary glands. To improve the stream I squeeze from the utter and not the teat. That said, forefingers squeeze from the base of the udder and then mid finger compress the teat...pinky does very little. I apologize if this is what you normally do and since you have milked before. The material I read indicated not pulling and focused on the teat mostly. I was getting a lesser stream so I went back to what I know on feel with massage training, got a better result and not hurting her. I can feel the mammary glands occasionally and use them as a guide basically. 

I do have a mini ND/Ober cross I milked a few times. She has twins, so I milked a little colostrum out and that was it. Her bag was different and teats where smaller. It was more difficult. 

If you can get your sisters milker it seems that would answer your genetics question. I have also read on the ND's that a hand held womans breast pump with the shield over the teat can milk one. The pressure would not be to much on those. That is a cheap option to answer your question as well. 

Good luck. So frustrating when you have put this much time, effort and get attached. I hope you find a solution and share if you do. I have 2 mini's that will have babies in the fall. I would like to train them to milk in case I need more butter fat for soaps and lotions.


----------

